# FreeBSD mall and CDs



## sizemj (Jun 24, 2011)

Thinking about buying a CD from the FreeBSD Mall and was wondering what is on the 3-CD set. What is different from what is on the FTP servers? Also how much (percent) does FreeBSD get from there CD sales? I want to help out the FreeBSD project.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2011)

sizemj said:
			
		

> Thinking about buying a CD from the FreeBSD Mall and was wondering what is on the 3-CD set. What is different from what is on the FTP servers?


As far as I know, nothing. 



> Also how much (percent) does FreeBSD get from there CD sales? I want to help out the FreeBSD project.


No idea what the percentage is but those CD sales aren't the only way FreeBSDMall supports FreeBSD:

http://www.freebsdmall.com/cgi-bin/fm/community.html?id=cNXfxg7h&mv_arg=mv_arg&mv_pc=361


----------

